
Warren Buffet may not have used AirBNB service but he may use Pobyt - paul098
https://medium.com/@Pobytapp/warren-buffet-may-not-have-used-airbnb-service-but-he-may-use-pobyt-8c2f51aa0b07
======
TomMarius
Is the name chosen based on the Slavic word? "Pobyt" means "stay" in Czech and
others.

